# Cellar Pics



## masta (Jul 20, 2004)

After many attempts I was able to post some pics of my cellar...







I had to add pics to my personal web space I have with my internet service and then copy and paste pics into forum. Also could not post pics from "c" drive itself..darn puters are tricky sometimes...















*Edited by: masta *


----------



## Hippie (Jul 20, 2004)

Very nice! I like it.


----------



## Maui Joe (Jul 20, 2004)

Clean work! I see you have the "heavy lock " on there too!


----------



## geocorn (Jul 20, 2004)

Very nice looking cellar. When are we going to break it in or is that break into it?


----------



## masta (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks for the nice comments..it was a lot of work to build the racking but all worth it in the end. It has been broken in already but we have the 2nd Annual Valley Brew Tasting party coming up next month. Come join us and sample some fine wines and great beer ! Also can try the newest products...mustards and hot sauces.











*Edited by: masta *


----------



## Hippie (Jul 24, 2004)

Masta, I would like to do something like that on one wall of my bedroom. It is the coolest place in my house. Can you tell us roughly how you attached to the wall and the materials used, etc.? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## masta (Jul 25, 2004)

Glenvall,<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />


The material used was red cedar and I bought it in 1x6 to 1x10 boards at the local lumber yard. It is very clear (no knots) and planedsmooth to roughly 3/4" thickness. The main supports are 2" wide strips with 2 pieces glued and screwed together. The actual racking pieces holding the bottles are 1" high pieces and I used an oscillating spindle sander to cut the groove for the neck and bottom of bottle to rest in. This cedar was very hard to sand...went through lots of sanding drums to complete all of it and took the most time (40-50 hours)! The grooves I cut are 1/4" deep from the top done with a 1" sanding drum. The main supports are screwed into the wall studs with 4" coated decking screws. I had to use 4" screwsdue to the whole room is lined with 1" thick rigid insulation attached to the inside of the studs to bring the insulating value up to R-25 (2x6 walls withR-19 fiberglass).The only real mistake I made was making the side that holds the 750 ml bottles too deep and then had to add another 2" piece to the top half of the rack for some bottles that are shorter than others. Hate when that happens!<?amespace prefix = v ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-com:vml" /> </vtroke></v></v></v></v></v></v></v></v></v></v></v></v></vlas></vath><o:lock aspectratio="t" vxt="edit"></o:lock></vape>






Hope this helps and if you need any more details let me know


----------



## Hippie (Jul 25, 2004)

Thanks Buddy. It helps alot. I can pretty much look at the pic and see how it is made. Not much of a carpenter of DIY guy here, and just need a boost sometimes. 


I wonder if it would be too much trouble if you can send a pic of it to my email? I waswanting to print one off and for some reason I can't print off this site. If ya don't wanna, it's no big deal. I don't have internet at home and would like to show the rack to my wife. Thanks.*Edited by: Country Wine *


----------



## geocorn (Jul 25, 2004)

Country,


I have posted the cellar pics to my web site at


http://www.finevinewines.com/Customer_Pics.asp


You should be able to download them from that page. Let me know if you can't.


----------



## bdavidh (Jul 25, 2004)

Can you give us the dimensions? Have far apart did you space the bottles? How far apart are the shelves?


Give us some info, so those of us who want to try to build shelving for ourselves can be successful.


----------



## Hippie (Jul 25, 2004)

Thanks Scott. That helps alot!


----------



## masta (Jul 26, 2004)

More info on rack bottle spacing I used in my cellar. 


The side which holds the 1.5 L bottles the grooves are 4 1/2" on center. The distance between each row is 4 1/2". The frontslat is 1 3/4" higher than the back slat so the bottle sits level.


The side that holds the 750ml bottles the grooves are3 1/2" on center. The distance between each row is 3 3/4". The front slat is 3/4" high than the back slat so the bottle sits level.


----------



## bdavidh (Jul 28, 2004)

Great info, thanks.


I see you have 9 bottles between supports, do you notice any downward flexing of the slats?


----------



## masta (Jul 29, 2004)

When I started putting the racking up in the room this was a concern on the side with the 1.5L bottles and there is small amount of flexing right now. I fiqured I could add another support later if it became an real issue. No issue at all on the side with the 750ml bottles.


I would suggest if you use the same thickness as I did to limit the number of bottles to 6 to avoid any issues or beef up the thickness of the slats. I was trying to keep the amount of material down due to the cost of the red cedar I used.


Good Luck and planning is always the key to a great result!


----------

